# Freezer on the back porch?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I completely SUCK at searching forums if my search term is more than one word!

Anyway, a couple of weeks ago, we decided to move our upright freezer from the laundry room to the back porch (very large and screened) so we could build in a folding/hanging area in our laundry room.

We didn't consider whether or not it would use more electricity if it's outside in the heat...will it? It "is" full and, as we use it daily, we're keeping an eye on it, but it just occurred to me that it might use more electricity as it's so hot right now.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

HG


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

It will use more electricity when it is warmer, but less when it is cooler. Probably will even out over the months.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

I wondered the same thing. We don't have room inside for a freezer, but have a huge back porch.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

All our freezers are kept in the pole barn. There just isn't room inside, gotta do what ya can.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Ours is on our screen in back porch too. I don't know what the costs are but that's the only place we have for it. I'm with the "use more electric in summer and less in winter " theory.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

If that's the only place it will go, and it works - that's what I'd use! We had an older frig we used on our open (except for a roof) back porch during the summer months to store things like cantalope, watermelon and pop.

It worked great and didn't seem to cost an arm and a leg to run.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I guess all I can do is wait and see what kind of an impact it has on my electric.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We run four freezers, all 'outdoors' and we barely noticed a change...couple bucks maybe. Of course Oregon summers are nothing like Southern summers....Thank goodness, cuz I'd literally die in that heat.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we have 3 freezers outside 2 in shop and 1 on back porch the 1 on back porch dosen't run as much as the ones in the shop more air circulation is the only thing I can think of


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

many ppl round here have them in the garage, so i think it'd be fine. now, do be aware that times are kinda rough, and some ppl wouldn't mind helping themselves to some freezer goodies after they see your car leave! just something to consider!

oh, and if your concerned on letting it cool off in the heat, maybe gather enough for several days, put in the fridge-freezer in the house, kinda like shopping at home.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We have two 25 cu-ft chest freezers on our porch.

One about 45 years old, maybe older. That one uses about $250/yr in electricity. It has a rugged compressor and handles cold weather without a problem. It has never broken down. I replaced the insulation in the door a few years back. Great freezer.

The other is a modern, energy efficient, 2 year old freezer I bought new. It uses about $350/yr in electricity. Same capacity. Same usage. Same place. On top of it the new refrigerator had a warning not to put it outdoors where temperatures drop below freezing. Absurd. This is because it has a lightweight compressors. Cheap hardware although the freezer was $1,000. Blah.

In this case older is better.

If I buy another freezer I'll look for a good, solid old one. But I'm building a 40'x20' walk-in so that will take care of it.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My freezer is in the barn, and seems to work fine there. I did place it on a north wall next to a block foundation. It is a newer Maytag that must be really energy efficient, because I did not see any noticable change in my electric bill once it was placed in operation.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We don't have any room in the house for the freezers and we've always kept them outside in the non-heated, non-insulated garage. I'd hesitate to put one on a back porch though, because of being so easy for someone to raid while you're away. We keep ours locked up in the garage. So far no problems.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hi in a day, I will drive for one hour and pick up an old freezer. Should I leave it standing in the back of my truck (tied down with rope I guess) o r lay it on it's side?

I have onlly seen upright fridges and freezers being transported, so I guess I know the answer. . . .Hope it makes the trip ok. It's only 50 smackers, so not a bi g investment


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

SherryinMaine - I'd leave it standing in the truck.


----------



## PaLady (Oct 24, 2006)

My grandparents were the thriftiest people I know and they always, for as long as I can remember, had 2 freezers on their porch, year round. They never complained about the electrical usage so I imagine that it is economical. It probably ran more in the summer, but much less in the winter (their porch was not screened or insulated) so it probably balanced out. Good luck!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks shepherd. I will.

Few years ago, we had a freezer in our garage. Of course in Maine, it is cold in winter. The freezer stopped working.

I guess I read in one of these posts that it is because of the compressor? Cant take the cold? 

If it's bitterly cold, does this mean I can unplug freezer, and food will stay frozen? 

Sherry


----------

